# Uber Vs. Trucking



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

The company that I see myself driving for in 2 years pays $0.64 a mile over the road. Drivers average 2500-3000 miles a week. After taxes driver makes $1500. No expenses no nothing. 1500 bucks in drivers pocket. Plus health insurance, bonuses, rate increases and job security. If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Omar driving said:


> The company that I see myself driving for in 2 years pays $0.64 a mile over the road. Drivers average 2500-3000 miles a week. After taxes driver makes $1500. No expenses no nothing. 1500 bucks in drivers pocket. Plus health insurance, bonuses, rate increases and job security. If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


No thanks. I earn over $1 per mile profit AFTER EXPENSES. And I'm the boss.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Omar driving said:


> Get your CDL and all endorsements.


You don’t even need all the endorsements on your Class A. Hazmats, tankers, and double/triples endorsements are unnecessary to immediately land a good paying CDL job even for trainees, and many companies are offering massive sign-on bonu$es as well.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> No thanks. I earn over $1 per mile profit AFTER EXPENSES. And I'm the boss.


You can be boss in trucking also. Buy your own truck or trucks. Thats what I will do after I am confident and experienced. I will haul cars. But not before I have at least 3 years of experience under my belt.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> You don’t even need all the endorsements on your Class A. Hazmats, tankers, and double/triples endorsements are unnecessary to immediately land a good paying CDL job even for trainees, and many companies are offering massive sign-on bonu$es as well.


Yes. The company that I am after to get into pays $0.64 a mile. All they need is a basic CDL A, one year experience and clean record. Plus fuel bonuses and health insurance. Hard to beat that. I can't wait to get over with my one year experience. I am joining my first company in April and they pay $0.44 a mile. Thats not very bad for a start. I dont care about money first year really. I'll make sure I get out with a safe clean record.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

A spotless CDL is gold.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> You can be boss in trucking also. Buy your own truck or trucks. Thats what I will do after I am confident and experienced. I will haul cars. But not before I have at least 3 years of experience under my belt.


yeah i got a buddy he does this. he bought his own truck and finds his own loads, makes a hell of a lot more than working for a company. yeah he has to pay all the gas and maintenance on his own, but full profit for yourself is worth it


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

speaking of this, i just got an email for this lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


Unfortunately, I have a couple of degrees, so it looks like it is Uber for me and not trucking. 

Fortunately for me though, at 32, I'm also still a baby and not a geriatric 37 year old yet. I don't need depends yet because I'm still in pampers. But I don't want to be a burden on my family so I might shoot myself when I turn 35. No one wants their family to witness that steady decline of mental faculties.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> yeah i got a buddy he does this. he bought his own truck and finds his own loads, makes a hell of a lot more than working for a company. yeah he has to pay all the gas and maintenance on his own, but full profit for yourself is worth it


Insurance for truck is $25,000 a year. Trucks average 3 miles a gallon so they burn a lot of disel also. Servicing is expensive also. I am told that operating a truck costs $2.90 a mile, $290,000 every 100,000 miles. But it is worth it. Independant truck drivers charge a lot of money. But it is too early for me. I need at least 3 years of experience


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> so I might shoot myself when I turn 35.


Why wait. 
Hell, I'll do it for you if you buy the bullet.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You don’t even need all the endorsements on your Class A. Hazmats, tankers, and double/triples endorsements are unnecessary to immediately land a good paying CDL job even for trainees, and many companies are offering massive sign-on bonu$es as well.


Yep, a noob fresh out of trucking school usually won't be using those endorsements until they have at least 2 years experience with at least one year OTR.

No...... the DOT, trucking and insurance companies don't want green trucker ants behind the wheel of a double tanker full of gasoline.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> so I might shoot myself when I turn 35.





UberBastid said:


> Why wait.
> Hell, I'll do it for you if you buy the bullet.


Think I'm kidding?
hehehe


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> Yep, a noob fresh out of trucking school usually won't be using those endorsements until they have at least 2 years experience with at least one year OTR.
> 
> No...... the DOT, trucking and insurance companies don't want green trucker ants behind the wheel of a double tanker full of gasoline.
> 
> View attachment 642549


I myself would not want to have such big responsibilty over my shoulders when I am inexperienced. How could I manage the pressure of hauling dangerious material when I am nervous over small things like safely backing and parking. Trucking is a serious job. Folks who don't take it seriously get 100 year sentences.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> Folks who don't take it seriously get 100 year sentences.


UNLESS they're illegal immigrants with a foreign drivers license.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Think I'm kidding?
> hehehe


Thank you, and I'd do the same for you, sir! I hate to see anyone suffering from old age. It brings tears to my eyes nearly every day when I read the news and see our poor president suffering. The oldest president in USA history. I heard he turned 36 this year, but he he looks and sounds 38 every time he makes a press statement.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Good luck missing run away ramps in Colorado when you are loaded with 50,000 lbs of explosives. I am happy trucking companies will not hire me for that job. Let a veteran do it. Keep me out of it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> I myself would not want to have such big responsibilty over my shoulders when I am inexperienced. How could I manage the pressure of hauling dangerious material when I am nervous over small things like safely backing and parking. Trucking is a serious job. Folks who don't take it seriously get 100 year sentences.


I got my hazmat straight out of trucking school. I do recommend you do that. The reason is people don't realize that a few pallets of paint from Home Depot is a hazmat load. You will be able to get assigned pick ups by your dispatcher over the other drivers who don't have hazmat. A few pallets of paint and varnish is no biggie. It will be mixed in with general freight. Yeah, it's more responsibility but the paperwork is not that hard. Make sure your vehicle displays proper placards, and collect that higher hazmat pay from your employer.









Honestly I had double tanker hazmat endorsements all 9 years I drove but never drove a tanker and didn't want to. As a trucker noob I once picked up 4 vats of peppermint oil bound for the Altoids factory. They were strapped to pallets which were secured by 2 X 4s nailed to the floor inside my trailer. That was a hazmat load. A very fresh smelling hazmat load. 🤩


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Thank you, and I'd do the same for you, sir! I hate to see anyone suffering from old age. It brings tears to my eyes nearly every day when I read the news and see our poor president suffering. The oldest president in USA history. I heard he turned 36 this year, but he he looks and sounds 38 every time he makes a press statement.


Life is precious and it belongs to God. Man has no right to end it. Appreciate it. Live your life and wait when the angel of death comes. I want to live for 100 years and face all problems like a man. Succumping to problems doesn't suit a man. I am saying this and I just had 600 miligrams of nerve pain medication. I take 1800 miligrams of that poison daily but I love life. Life is beautiful.
Luckily I passed my DOT physicals after I got a letter from my doctor.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My brother retired as a UPS driver after 32 years with the company. He's been retired for over 15years so I dont know todays numbers, but he made a good living, he was home every day, and he now enjoys a good retirement

My point is working for the right company can be as good (maybe better) than working for your self. If you do buy your own truck one day, buy a good one. My neighbor had to hire a tow truck yesterday.....these guys dont come cheap


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

oldfart said:


> My brother retired as a UPS driver after 32 years with the company. He's been retired for over 15years so I dont know todays numbers, but he made a good living, he was home every day, and he now enjoys a good retirement
> 
> My point is working for the right company can be as good (maybe better) than working for your self. If you do buy your own truck one day, buy a good one. My neighbor had to hire a tow truck yesterday.....these guys dont come cheap
> 
> View attachment 642581


My second company will pay me as high as $0.69 a mile. Health insurance and other bonuses on top of that. For that rate I can work for them for years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Thank you, and I'd do the same for you, sir! I hate to see anyone suffering from old age.


hehe.
There IS some perks.
I can look RIGHT at a nice set. She don't say a word.
And, if someone talks that I don't wanna hear -- I just don't hear.
I can fart right out loud.
And take cuts in long lines to the bathroom.

And, we DO get all the best drugs ... and they've increased the drugs that are covered on Medi Care.
Oh, and I can park in HandiCapped and park at a meter and not pay.

And, I get outrageous discounts at some restaurants before 4pm on the senior menu.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> hehe.
> There IS some perks.
> I can look RIGHT at a nice set. She don't say a word.
> And, if someone talks that I don't wanna hear -- I just don't hear.
> ...


Just stay away from Tramadol and Hydrocodone. Docs have been giving them away like candies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> Just stay away from Tramadol and Hydrocodone. Docs have been giving them away like candies.


Send some hydrocodone my way.
Eat those like chicklets.
They go GREAT with Tequila and work as well as Cialis.

I'm almost 70. I am FULL THROTTLE to the checkered flag.
"Get outta my way sonny ... comin' thru."


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Send some hydrocodone my way.
> Eat those like chicklets.
> They go GREAT with Tequila and work as well as Cialis.
> 
> I'm almost 70. I am FULL THROTTLE to the checkered flag.


Haha. Tapper it down when you decide to quit it. Withdrawal symptoms of that thing are brutal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> Haha. Tapper it down when you decide to quit it. Withdrawal symptoms of that thing are brutal.


I have a friend.
He is close.
He will make it easy.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

For those who don't know Tramadol and Hydrocodone are narcotics. Don't let docs give them to you. They are irresponsible clowns who serve the drug industry. Don't take hydrocodone unless you have fractured your skull or spine or something.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

US has the largesr number of Hydrocodone users. What a surprise!!!(Not really)


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> The company that I see myself driving for in 2 years pays $0.64 a mile over the road. Drivers average 2500-3000 miles a week. After taxes driver makes $1500. No expenses no nothing. 1500 bucks in drivers pocket. Plus health insurance, bonuses, rate increases and job security. If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


I think about driving a truck all the time. I agree that for a lot of drivers, it might be the better option over LyUber, but that doesn't mean it's all peaches and cream. There are a lot of drawbacks to trucking that you don't have with LyUber.
1. You're never home. That means you have to use public restrooms all the time or pee in a bottle (something I'm not keen on doing).
2. Accidents are more severe than they are with a regular car.
3. Inhalation of fumes while you're at a truck stop.
4. Breaking down in the middle of nowhere can be miserable. What if you need to poop? I had one driver in my car telling me he keeps a bucket and trash bags in his car just in case he needs to poop while broken down out in the boonies.
5. Driving in the snow and ice is more severe in a truck than it is in a car. Now throw in driving in the North East in the very populated cities like Boston, NY and DC and the experience can be miserable.
6. Staying healthy is difficult. Unless you're at the top of your game and prepare all of your food in advance, your health will rapidly deteriorate. I had one trucker that gave good advice for this, which is sign up to Planet Fitness. It's $20 a month for access to all of their gyms. You'll be able to park your truck in their lot while you work out and you'll have access to clean showers. You just have to make sure to meal prep, which isn't too bad if you get home once a week.
7. Higher chance for skin cancer. You will be exposed to the sun more since you'll be out on the open road and have no buildings to block the sun. You can also get trucker face: “Truck Driver Face” – What It Is and How to Prevent It | Suppose U Drive and while you can do things to prevent it, it's no guarantee.
8. Dealing with cops will be more of a pain in the ass than it is while doing Ride-share
9. I have certain religious obligations I follow and fulfilling them while on the road can be tedious and difficult.
10. The idea of backing up the trailer terrifies me. While the wonderful @Lissetti gave me some good advice, it still scares me. 

There are other things that I am sure I'm forgetting, but this covers a lot of it. I'll probably end up as a trucker, but I'm going to try something else first. I just got a job at Walmart that pays $17 an hour to shop for people who place orders online. While that's nothing to brag about, it'll give me a lot of much needed exercise and it's enough to cover me for the next year and buy enough time to focus on strengthening my lungs and losing weight and building up my strength. When I get my health to where I want it to be I will look into delivery with UPS. I pick up one of their workers every week and he tells me they start at $21 per hour and can potentially make up to $40 an hour after 4 years. I need to look into it more, but if that's the case, I'd much rather do it over trucking. Otherwise, you'll see me with you on the open road within the next two years or sooner.

Good luck on your endeavors. I hope you make lots of money and never work for the shit companies known as Lyft and Uber ever again.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I have a friend.
> He is close.
> He will make it easy.
> 
> View attachment 642583


You are only 70 young man.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Omar driving said:


> For those who don't know Tramadol and Hydrocodone are narcotics. Don't let docs give them to you. They are irresponsible clowns who serve the drug industry. Don't take hydrocodone unless you have fractured your skull or spine or something.


I try to horde as much of that stuff as I can. If the doctor offers it, for any reason, I'll buy it. I wouldn't wait for a time of need, because chances are when that happens, all the doctors will be shutdown because of the latest lockdown or maybe they're all out of business thanks to the nuclear fallout.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Omar driving said:


> The company that I see myself driving for in 2 years pays $0.64 a mile over the road. Drivers average 2500-3000 miles a week. After taxes driver makes $1500. No expenses no nothing. 1500 bucks in drivers pocket. Plus health insurance, bonuses, rate increases and job security. If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


Get HAzmat and drive gas trucks, they need those and pay 100k a year.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> I think about driving a truck all the time. I agree that for a lot of drivers, it might be the better option over LyUber, but that doesn't mean it's all peaches and cream. There are a lot of drawbacks to trucking that you don't have with LyUber.
> 1. You're never home. That means you have to use public restrooms all the time or pee in a bottle (something I'm not keen on doing).
> 2. Accidents are more severe than they are with a regular car.
> 3. Inhalation of fumes while you're at a truck stop.
> ...


The one and only solution to all those things is patience. Patience patience patience. I will keep the speed limit, not even one mile over. Getting fired for being late is better than getting fired for a ticket or accident. I see some bad truck drivers too. I assure you I will not be like them. Drivers who don't like me are welcome to go around me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I try to horde as much of that stuff as I can. If the doctor offers it, for any reason, I'll buy it. I wouldn't wait for a time of need, because chances are when that happens, all the doctors will be shutdown because of the latest lockdown or maybe they're all out of business thanks to the nuclear fallout.


Me too.
PLUS
It sells for $20 a tab on the streets here.
If times get REAL bad, better than silver


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> The one and only solution to all those things is patience. Patience patience patience. I will keep the speed limit, not even one mile over. Getting fired for being late is better than getting fired for a ticket or accident. I see some bad truck drivers too. I assure you I will not be like them. Drivers who don't like me are welcome to go around me.


Patience is key, not just for trucking but life. I wish I realized this when I was 18. 

Let me know how it turns out for you and how you like it after a month of driving. How long will you be required to drive around with a trainer?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I think about driving a truck all the time. I agree that for a lot of drivers, it might be the better option over LyUber, but that doesn't mean it's all peaches and cream. There are a lot of drawbacks to trucking that you don't have with LyUber.
> 1. You're never home. That means you have to use public restrooms all the time or pee in a bottle (something I'm not keen on doing).


During the pandemic peeing in a bottle was the only option unless you were close to home. I think many rideshare drivers use bottles anyways out of convenience and time saving.



> 2. Accidents are more severe than they are with a regular car.


This is part of why I ride a motorcycle when I can. I don't want to have a lot of death on my conscience if I make a mistake.



> 4. Breaking down in the middle of nowhere can be miserable. What if you need to poop? I had one driver in my car telling me he keeps a bucket and trash bags in his car just in case he needs to poop while broken down out in the boonies.


The bucket is not a bad idea. There are buckets smaller than 5 gallons. You can put a plastic bag in it like a liner, do the work, seal the bag, and add it to the next available trash bin. I've never used the bucket on a night of driving but for the sake of science I have conducted successful experiments of this nature in my car.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Me too.
> PLUS
> It sells for $20 a tab on the streets here.
> If times get REAL bad, better than silver


I can imagine how that thing feels when taken with Alcohol. Have fun haha. Maybe you should add a joint to the cocktail also haha


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> Patience is key, not just for trucking but life. I wish I realized this when I was 18.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out for you and how you like it after a month of driving. How long will you be required to drive around with a trainer?


6 weeks. I get paid. One week solo after that. And then full time solo as company driver.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Most accidents happen coz of speed and bad positioning. If you remove those two, 90% chance of accident is gone. Keep the speed limit and even lower in some situations and maintain a safe position at all times. See if you get rear ended in some cases it is also your fault. You should maintain such a position that you can avoid getting rear ended. If your braking is abrupt and not smooth, you did something wrong. 
If you get hit in intersection, it is your fault also. If you maintain safe position at all times you can avoid getting hit in intersection. Thats the reason truck companies also want to know if your not at fault accident was avoidable or not.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

For the sake of your well being you should keep an eye on vehicles all around you, not just ahead of you. I was hit in the intersection few months ago and I was more angry at myself than at the other driver. There was a slight chance I could avoid but there was a chance.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> During the pandemic peeing in a bottle was the only option unless you were close to home. I think many rideshare drivers use bottles anyways out of convenience and time saving.
> 
> 
> This is part of why I ride a motorcycle when I can. I don't want to have a lot of death on my conscience if I make a mistake.
> ...


I would normally go home for lunch and use the restroom. I live in a somewhat central location. If I wasn't close, I'd go to the Ritz Carlton Hotel and use their restroom. I'm fortunate because they keep if very clean and they have easy parking on the side of their hotel and a door that leads right to the restroom. 

I share similar sentiments with you. I don't want to have anyone's death on my conscience if I make a mistake and would rather be the only one to die. I'm too much of a chicken to ride a motorcycle though. 

Nah, the bucket isn't a bad idea, paired with wet wipes, it's okay for an emergency. I just don't want to have to do it. I will probably end up doing it, but still, it's not an appealing thought.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> 6 weeks. I get paid. One week solo after that. And then full time solo as company driver.


The idea of sleeping in a truck with a stranger will annoy me. The money will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> I would normally go home for lunch and use the restroom. I live in a somewhat central location. If I wasn't close, I'd go to the Ritz Carlton Hotel and use their restroom. I'm fortunate because they keep if very clean and they have easy parking on the side of their hotel and a door that leads right to the restroom.
> 
> I share similar sentiments with you. I don't want to have anyone's death on my conscience if I make a mistake and would rather be the only one to die. I'm too much of a chicken to ride a motorcycle though.
> 
> Nah, the bucket isn't a bad idea, paired with wet wipes, it's okay for an emergency. I just don't want to have to do it. I will probably end up doing it, but still, it's not an appealing thought.


I asked a veteran driver can I have 10 minutes of walk every 2 hours of driving the truck he said yes. I have been doing that driving uber for years. 10 minutes of walk every 2 hours of driving. You can be a healthy truck driver. You just need to manage your time well. I will manage peeing during the walks haha


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Driving uber I looked for ways to walk. I circled around my car every trip. I helped with loading and unloading of luggage. And then circled my car once. If passenger asked what I was doing I said I do a safety inspection every trip. Passenger is late, fine I will circle my car until they come. Such chances should be in trucking too. Load is late, fine I am going out to walk. Take a sandwich and eat it while walking. I never had food in my car. Always ate while slowly walking around. Walking is great.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Omar driving said:


> Driving uber I looked for ways to walk. I circled around my car every trip. I helped with loading and unloading of luggage. And then circled my car once. If passenger asked what I was doing I said I do a safety inspection every trip. Passenger is late, fine I will circle my car until they come. Such chances should be in trucking too. Load is late, fine I am going out to walk. Take a sandwich and eat it while walking. I never had food in my car. Always ate while slowly walking around. Walking is great.


I used to walk 4 miles a day when I drove a taxi. It was nice and refreshing. It stopped when I started doing rideshare and got lazy.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> I used to walk 4 miles a day when I drove a taxi. It was nice and refreshing. It stopped when I started doing rideshare and got lazy.


Before I joined gym and walked on treadmill, I walked 3 miles a day by parking my car 1.5 miles from home. There is a way when there is a will. People say driving is bad for health. Yes but sitting on the sofa all day watching TV is bad also. My neihbour is a retired pilot. In his 60s now he is suffering from Peripheral Artery Disease. Because he used to sit too much on long flights. Blood doesn't fully reach his feet now. You can't even feel the pulse in his feet. He cant walk two blocks without pain. Driving is not bad. Sitting too much is bad. A clerk can suffer from PAD too if they don't walk. Driving is not the only profession that can cause health problems. God or nature designed us to walk. He gave us big muscles in thighs for that. Sitting kills. We gotta walk 45 minutes a day at the least. Everybody reading this go and walk. Look for ways to walk. Sitting kills.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Next time when you see Indian cabies at airport lots walking in groups, pause for a minute and think. They are smart. Less is more for them. They don't want to kill themselves like us uber drivers that average 40 pool trips a day to get the quest. Towards the end of my Uber career I worked like the cabbies. I focused on airport fares only, or most of the times.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> No thanks. I earn over $1 per mile profit AFTER EXPENSES. And I'm the boss.


Yeah but you probobly only get 10-15 (If that) paid miles per hour. A truck driver can get 40-75 paid miles per hour of driving.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Yeah but you probobly only get 10-15 (If that) paid miles per hour. A truck driver can get 40-75 paid miles per hour of driving.


2021 net profit per mile $1.09, net profit per hour $30.30. 2022 YTD net profit per mile $1.25 net profit per hour $29.28.

I cherry pick the hell out of the hours and trips.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> 2021 net profit per mile $1.09, net profit per hour $30.30. 2022 YTD net profit per mile $1.25 net profit per hour $29.28.
> 
> I cherry pick the hell out of the hours and trips.


compared to 60c a mile times 40-75 miles driven per hour.

$24-$45 an hour, as long as you don't find yourself stuck in traffic too bad.

And count your blessings that your getting a profit of $1.00 a mile. On lyft without incentives over the summer I average 62c a mile, in gross revenue. Profit? pretty much none, i was only driving for a killer incentive. $2,000 in my first month back on the road if I drove 110 rides.

While there's a customer in the car and I'm driving down the road for uber/lyft it's less than 65c a mile here.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> compared to 60c a mile times 40-75 miles driven per hour.
> 
> $24-$45 an hour, as long as you don't find yourself stuck in traffic too bad.
> 
> ...


Yea, markets do vary alot. I don't think I would drive in your market. For me, I'm not comfortable driving a semi. So that's that. Plus I have another day job.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> I used to walk 4 miles a day when I drove a taxi. It was nice and refreshing. It stopped when I started doing rideshare and got lazy.


4 miles today


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Imho with transportation 18 wheeler shortage. If a driver cannot make $2500 a week . He better quit...for you driving CDL is good. But to say all not do uber. You must know all peoples lifes..2and job. Retiring soon. With black car service and other personal things. 40 years ira.sorry 41... what's wifes ages. 48 years old free med coverage. 
ONE SIZE DONT FIT ALL


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't want to be a truck driver because of the DOT. They can be real pricks. And driving a big rig in a big city like New York or LA would make me go crazy


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

theonearmedman said:


> I wouldn't want to be a truck driver because of the DOT. They can be real pricks. And driving a big rig in a big city like New York or LA would make me go crazy


oh yeah, I almost forgot the other reason I don't drive trucks. MMJ


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> I wouldn't want to be a truck driver because of the DOT. They can be real pricks. And driving a big rig in a big city like New York or LA would make me go crazy


Yea, that's another thing that is holding me back. A friend of mine is from NY and showed me pictures of their traffic. I'd have a stroke in a car, I can't imagine driving a semi through all that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Imho with transportation 18 wheeler shortage. If a driver cannot make $2500 a week . He better quit...for you driving CDL is good. But to say all not do uber. You must know all peoples lifes..2and job. Retiring soon. With black car service and other personal things. 40 years ira.sorry 41... what's wifes ages. 48 years old free med coverage.
> ONE SIZE DONT FIT ALL


The cab company I drive for rents cars out for as little as 1 day a month. I myself have gone with over a month without driving and they still welcome me back with 10 minutes or so to get straightened back out. You never know how the taxi companies are without trying them. There's also a massive labor shortage, in my city there's a number of employers who can will and do employ senior citizens for part time work.

All of the above pay significantly better than uber driving in my market.



Ted Fink said:


> Yea, markets do vary alot. I don't think I would drive in your market. For me, I'm not comfortable driving a semi. So that's that. Plus I have another day job.


Look into the local cab company if your rates fall much farther. You never know unless try. Most cab companies have been around for decades and actually put in effort to retain their drivers. Cab drivers tend to stick around the job for many many many years for a reason,.

I can literally just show up on any given day at the cab distribution time (formally known as shift change) and if there's a car available I can get it, which was true even on new years eve. In the last 4 years or so I've walked home without being able to get any car only a handful of times. Quite a few more because I didnt' like the cars available. But that was me being picky to be honest.

In my market uber driver pay has fallen faster and lower than cab driver pay since 2017 or 2018 or so, hard to remember so far back when uber driving slipped. I may not have been aware of the exact moment to be honest. I had a "screw this i'm going back to driving a cab" moment and It may have been earlier than I think it was.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

cabs in philly are a better deal than those rental telsa's.
about i think $500 a week. you keep all the cash..$2.70 mile 40 cents a min..$2.70 to get in. all short rides are similar to uber. but you dont get $4 you keep $8 and 80% tip


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> cabs in philly are a better deal than those rental telsa's.
> about i think $500 a week. you keep all the cash..$2.70 mile 40 cents a min..$2.70 to get in. all short rides are similar to uber. but you dont get $4 you keep $8 and 80% tip


Good price on a weekly rental, i'm assuming that includes some sort of dispatch as well as street hails?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

yes maybe $550 wire service. you must get a cab DL here 2 day course easy...they were laughed at before..now at bar closes they keep the cash...at airports long trips they do ok. i will never drive a taxi here . but its a great option for many . if you get say camry hybrd..,,i just paid $3.70 a gallon..HEY JOE.. restart that bucking pipe line..killing us


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> yes maybe $550 wire service. you must get a cab DL here 2 day course easy...they were laughed at before..now at bar closes they keep the cash...at airports long trips they do ok. i will never drive a taxi here . but its a great option for many . if you get say camry hybrd..,,i just paid $3.70 a gallon..HEY JOE.. restart that bucking pipe line..killing us


Woops i left off the two day training down here to.

my bad.

But the vehicles that the new drivers get (and by new, i've been around 8 years and still get them) are Camry hybrids.

Camry Hybrids (seats 4, luggage space for 3)
Sienna wav vehicle (seats 4 + wave capability, luggage space for 8-10)
Ford Transit (seats 7, luggage space for 10)

Either of the vans are next to impossible to get without renting them by the week.

I prefer the camry hybrids during the low season (AKA not the busy tourist season) and a big van during he summer/christmas. Not that I get the vans regularly but in 2019 I had a van on New years eve.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

People knock taxi's here on forum steve..driver's must do what they must to earn a living..gas last night at cheapest places $3.69- $3.79 was $3.59 ..
i do the wheelchair long time. i cannot afford to do just uber x ..i wont do it..last night uber said in app 12am till 3am earn $35 hour..it never surged ..just quests 3 for $5 till last minute bar close i guess..
if i had to drive all over now. i would do taxi..but i dont need to. in florida its a different world in resort area..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> People knock taxi's here on forum steve..driver's must do what they must to earn a living..gas last night at cheapest places $3.69- $3.79 was $3.59 ..
> i do the wheelchair long time. i cannot afford to do just uber x ..i wont do it..last night uber said in app 12am till 3am earn $35 hour..it never surged ..just quests 3 for $5 till last minute bar close i guess..
> if i had to drive all over now. i would do taxi..but i dont need to. in florida its a different world in resort area..


I often take out a taxi that's cheaper and restricted from working the airport, disney world, ect. I'll spend all night in the suburbs and do just fine because the per mile rate is good eneough.

17 fares takes me about 13-14 hours and on average 17 fares will get me $300 which gets me $150 profit. Going for $400 gets me $250.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SEE STEVE a good point is you know your profit.90% on here do not..im am out for a 10+ hour day now..24 rides and done


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> SEE STEVE a good point is you know your profit.90% on here do not..im am out for a 10+ hour day now..24 rides and done


More or less, not counting the 15 miles each way to get to the shop and back picking up the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Get HAzmat and drive gas trucks, they need those and pay 100k a year.


I'd like to do that, particularly if I could do it part time. I worked for years in refineries and chemical plants.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> compared to 60c a mile times 40-75 miles driven per hour.
> 
> $24-$45 an hour, as long as you don't find yourself stuck in traffic too bad.
> 
> ...


When I do food delivery I always try to look for 1.00 per mile ratio.... Uber pay in the states is garbage everyone should just quit


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Omar driving said:


> The company that I see myself driving for in 2 years pays $0.64 a mile over the road. Drivers average 2500-3000 miles a week. After taxes driver makes $1500. No expenses no nothing. 1500 bucks in drivers pocket. Plus health insurance, bonuses, rate increases and job security. If you are like me and no degree and skills, drive trucks. I have no brain time and patience to learn skills at 37 years of age. I am just a good driver and like driving. If Uber is all you do then stop it. Dont waste your time. Get your CDL and all endorsements.


You have to realize Uber has infiltrated the Uber blog so a lot of people here are Uber shills. I too have a class A and drive a limo bus @ 3700 plus tips take home a week. Great your happy the Uber shills will talk crap about anything to act like Uber is the greatest thing they ever did.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, are people really trying to compare Ubering to truck driving as owner operator?

Let's see here, the most you can make in a highly paid state doing Uber per week is what? 2k? 3k maybe if god is with you that week? half destroy your car?

An owner operator in trucking makes 6-10k a week in an average paying state, children, stop this nonsense, Uber has no chance at competing with he trucking business, abandon this slave job while you can, you are just a sucker for them, let them take advantage of the immigrants.

Now, if you wanna drive for people at 20-30 bucks an hour then yeah, you are better off ubering, when you work for someone, you look for the money, an employed trucker can make 100k a year easy and thats all for you, not gross you have to cut into net once you realize you destroyed your car.

The mix of delusion and shills in this threat is hilarious.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

theonearmedman said:


> When I do food delivery I always try to look for 1.00 per mile ratio.... Uber pay in the states is garbage everyone should just quit


So... I have my own taxi license, aside from about $200 a month in higher insurance and $400 a year in annual permits And some hardware purchases.. aside from that I have the identical costs to an uber driver.

I make 3 times per fare what an uber driver gets, have no boss.

On a daily basis I clear double what the uber drivers bring in with less expenses because i'm putting in fewer miles.

I do better than I could by simply slapping a taxi sign on the car and getting insurance. Sure I don't get as many fares but I get twice as much daily with lower expenses. Sure insurance costs and permit costs do take a while to make up. In a weekend the difference in pay between driving a cab makes up for the increased costs a month.

They have pushed pay down increasing the business past the point it makes any sense.

They extract money from the industry, and in return they burn down the regulation that protect everyone, and set us all up for failure.

Uber is a toxic parasite on the industry, that's all there is to it. We'd all be better off if we cut them out and burned them with the other toxic refuse.

But maybe I'm just jaded from being one of the few people who is been around and seen countless bright eyed guillable people join the forums and say they would quit if they ever cut the pay to Orlando levels.

But where are they?

They quit.. when uber lowered the bar yet again.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So... I have my own taxi license, aside from about $200 a month in higher insurance and $400 a year in annual permits And some hardware purchases.. aside from that I have the identical costs to an uber driver.
> 
> I make 3 times per fare what an uber driver gets, have no boss.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was thinking of that. I drive a Chevy Colorado with a 2.8 duramax diesel. I was thinking of getting a taxi lisence and doing Airport trips because I get 600+ miles on a tank of diesel.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol, are people really trying to compare Ubering to truck driving as owner operator?
> 
> Let's see here, the most you can make in a highly paid state doing Uber per week is what? 2k? 3k maybe if god is with you that week? half destroy your car?
> 
> ...


The only problem I have with trucking is the DOT. If you get any tickets from them it costs a fortune and affects your lisence


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

theonearmedman said:


> The only problem I have with trucking is the DOT. If you get any tickets from them it costs a fortune and affects your lisence


Oh yeah, it's always about an impeccable license, the cost... not so much of a problem given the ton of money you make.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

Nah, I don't miss Uber a bit

















































.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

Work smart not hard


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Work smart not hard
> View attachment 651770


$91/7 = $13 per ride. You need to do better than that. I left this for trucking. Those who bid farewell to the ocean are not allured by little lakes and streams. Your numbers don't impress me much.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Work smart not hard
> View attachment 651770


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

Haha. Ever heard of a streak bonus? Only take short rides during a $15 streak. The next one in the screenshot was an extra $50.

Easy 150 bucks in 4 hours and I get to sleep in my own bed every night.

Best complement ever to a full time IT job. 

People working full-time Lyft are the ones that should consider trucking. The part timers aren't complaining and raking in $$ during the busy hours.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Haha. Ever heard of a streak bonus? Only take short rides during a $15 streak. The next one in the screenshot was an extra $50.
> 
> Easy 150 bucks in 4 hours and I get to sleep in my own bed every night.
> 
> ...


I never believed in streaks and bonuses. I didn't need them. Highway driving was less stressful and much safer.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 17 fares takes me about 13-14 hours and on average 17 fares will get me $300 which gets me $150 profit. Going for $400 gets me $250


Which season? Winter, spring, summer, or fall?


----------



## KaelynPatel (9 d ago)

Hey there. I’ve been both a taxi driver and a trucker and here’s what I can tell you. Hope it’s never too late to update this thread. So, I made more money by trucking. I mostly shipped cars (often expensive cars) which always pays off well. If you’re an experienced trucker, you can easily start your shipping company and earn even more money. A taxi driver can’t start his own company, because it's too complicated. When I was about to start my shipping firm, I first looked through this website Jobs for Truckers | Truck Driver Job Boards Free | CDL Jobs to know how much people pay truckers. Btw, I pay my team $0.77 per mile. Actually, taxi drivers often get disrespect from the clients, which is a big disadvantage IMO. So, yeah, trucking for sure.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gonna say this.
With truck driving..

If you can make $1,500 this year a week I'm pretty sure that you'll be able to make $1,500 next year and I know for a fact that in 8 years it won't be $600.

Because uber goes down 60% in pay over 8 years. Truck driving won't.


----------

